# August 2010 Photo Contest



## Waterwings (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay fellas, August is here! Topic: Bait/Tackle Shop (or the store you use)

The August entries will need to be a photo of your favorite, or not so favorite, bait/tackle shop.

*Rules*:

1) Must have made at least 4 legitimate posts during July 2010.
2) The photo must be taken by you, using any camera you have available, as long as the photo is viewable (not extremely small) so that members can see it.
Cannot be any larger than 800 pixels on the long side of the photo.
3) Photo can be color or black & white.
4) Can be a daylight or night-time photo, your choice.
4) The name of the Bait/Tackle store _must_ be visible in the photo. Most stores have some sort of sign (painted/bolted on the building, or on their door/window).
5) If it's like my area here, and you don't have a real bait shop, and use Walmart/KMart/Dick's, etc., a picture of the front of that will suffice.

Awards: Bragging Rights, winning photo in the archives (forever), and on the homepage for the following month following the contest, _and_ possibly one of Jim's handy-dandy TinBoats Spinner rigs. 8) 


Photo posting date: Sunday, Aug. 1st 2010
End date: Last day of August.

Rules subject to change.

Post your photos at the following link: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&p=153787


----------



## fender66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great Theme! This will be tougher and make most people to go out and take pics rather than pull from their photo libraries. I can already picture some great shots of bait shops from my childhood. Very small rustic places. Too bad most of those have been bulldozed over for the chain stores.

I remember it all too well......

"I'll take this lure, these hooks, a tube of crickets and a BIG PICKLE please!"

Hop back on my bike and head for the lake.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 31, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Understand and agree with your plan...not that it matters what I think. You guys do a wonderful job. Thanks for everything. I love it here.





What the members think does matter, but keeping the thread for the rules keeps it from getting off-track. I also strip the photo posting thread of everything except for the pics to make scrolling through the pics easier come voting time.


----------

